# Can't find garbage?



## Eline (Dec 9, 2014)

So I restarted yesterday, and as you guys probably know you need a 100% approval rating to actually start doing things. Now is my problem that I can't find any trash ANYWHERE. I've been fishing all day today and all evening yesterday. It's really frustrating... 

I, obviously, do not have the beautiful town ordinance since you can't do mayor stuff before you've reached the 100% approval. 

So, anyone got tips? Maybe a reason why I can't find anything? 

Ugh. I wish I didn't find any garbage when I DIDN'T NEED IT. Why am I not finding anything now that I want it 


Edit: to be clear, I'm looking for old boots and tires. You know, the stuff you can catch in the river and ocean.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

edit: wait you're talking about town trash? sorry I thought u were talking about trash can XP


----------



## Eline (Dec 9, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> edit: wait you're talking about town trash? sorry I thought u were talking about trash can XP



Yes!!! old boots, tires. Stuff like that!


----------



## badcrumbs (Dec 9, 2014)

You can do other things to get the 100% approval...  I just started a new town and got it in two days. I did a few errands for villagers, pulled weeds, changed the town tune and the flag and that got me to 100%.


----------



## mdchan (Dec 9, 2014)

I found it all the time when fishing.  Didn't matter what body of water it was in, I'd always pull up trash with a 1:5 ratio before I put the ordinance into effect.

Edit:  Have you tried fishing in the ponds?  Dunno if anything actually shows up this time of year (I haven't seen any shadows in the pond water since August ended), but I oddly found that I pulled up more garbage from pond fishing.


----------



## Eline (Dec 9, 2014)

mdchan said:


> I found it all the time when fishing.  Didn't matter what body of water it was in, I'd always pull up trash with a 1:5 ratio before I put the ordinance into effect.
> 
> Edit:  Have you tried fishing in the ponds?  Dunno if anything actually shows up this time of year (I haven't seen any shadows in the pond water since August ended), but I oddly found that I pulled up more garbage from pond fishing.



I've been checking them all the time because I used to find trash in there all the time. Didn't see anything yet. But thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> You can do other things to get the 100% approval...  I just started a new town and got it in two days. I did a few errands for villagers, pulled weeds, changed the town tune and the flag and that got me to 100%.



Ah! I didn't know. I'll try that! Thank you!


----------



## matt (Dec 9, 2014)

Makes me wonder how trash gets into ponds. Ive tried throwing boots into ponds and its not on the menu


----------



## Eline (Dec 9, 2014)

matt said:


> Makes me wonder how trash gets into ponds. Ive tried throwing boots into ponds and its not on the menu



Right? Who trows it in there! ARrrrgggh! 
I blame you, Achovy! You ugly BIRD


----------

